# "Thyroid Coat".



## airsrock (Sep 24, 2013)

Hello,
I'm new here and would like to ask a question.
I had my 16 year old Golden shaved down for the summer into a puppy cut. I ran into my Vet and she asked me if Lucy was on thyroid meds. When I said "No." she said she had a "thyroid coat".
She has a very heavy undercoat and when it was shaved she looked as if she had racing stripes.
She is a very healthy and active girl, she eats well, sleeps well and exhibits none of the symptoms for thyroid disease.
Has any of you experienced or have knowledge of this? My ten year old - who has a lighter coat - didn't get the racing stripes.
Thank you for your help.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome to GRF. 

I've never heard of thyroid coat per se, but lack of thyroid definitely affects coat condition. Have you had your dog's thyroid tested and is she on meds? A great many GRs have thyroid isses. If you search on here on the topic and for Dr Jean Dodds, you'll find a lot of info.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

No offense to your vet, but I'm not sure what her expectations of a 16 year old golden retriever female (who I assume is spayed and who has been shaved down every year)'s coat.


----------

